# access denied (java.io.FilePermission  read)



## simsalabim (14. Jan 2009)

Ich versuche momentan eine Java Webstart Anwendung zum laufen zu bekommen. Doch irgendwie will es einfach nicht funktionieren. 
Er versucht die Maske zu laden, läd auch  3 Tabellen und dann kommt ein Fehler:

#### Java Web Start Error:
#### access denied (java.io.FilePermission  read)

Ich bin Admin und ich sollte doch eigentlich auf alles Zugriff haben oder nicht ?


----------



## Tobias (14. Jan 2009)

Nur weil du Admin im Betriebssystem bist, heißt das nicht, dass du alle Rechte unter Java hast. Aus dem Web geladene Anwendungen sind da sinnvollerweise eingeschränkt. Durch ein Policy-File kannst du deiner Anwendung aber die nötigen Rechte geben, siehe auch http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/security/spec/security-spec.doc3.html#20131

mpG
Tobias


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

Webstart-Anwendung signieren, dann sollte das auch funktionieren.


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webstart-Anwendung signieren, dann sollte das auch funktionieren.



Dann musst Du doch sicher auch noch das da ins JNLP tun, oder? 
	
	
	
	





```
<security>
  <all-permissions/>
</security>
```

Ebenius


----------

